# Integrado L484D



## JTorx (Ene 23, 2013)

Muy buenas, estoy intentando reparar un módulo de encendido que lleva el IC484D, el cual es específico para esta función y el cual no soy capaz de encontrar.
El caso es que me gustaría montarme un módulo similar al que equipa mi coche (Fiat Panda 4x4) pero el que pueda yo mismo repara en caso de fallo.

¿Alguien conoce este IC o alguno similar con el que pueda montar el módulo? 
La idea sería aprovechar el captador inductivo que lleva el distribuidor, así como la bobina.

Os paso una foto del módulo.



Gracias por adelantado por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 26, 2013)

Hola Jtorx

Creo que por acá los venden:
http://www.hqew.net/product/L484D_97DE6F85F05A4938856841B16F25713F.html
Ó 
http://www.hkinventory.com/public/OfferInventResult.asp?Order=&pnums=L484D&crit1=&crit2=&category=&product=&keywords=&words=3&country=&postdate=&brand=&crit3=&crit4=0&datecode=
En la actualidad se puede pedir por correo electrónico casi todos los materiales que se requieran.
[/COLOR] 
Si no tienes las hojas de datos te adjunto el .PDF
Puedes encontrar esas y otras hojas de datos por acá:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## JTorx (Ene 26, 2013)

Muchas gracias por los enlaces .... voy a investigar a ver si puedo comprar unos cuantos y que me los envíen a España.
El datasheet lo tenía y es donde he encontrado la configuración de los componentes para intentar montar uno similar al que he desmontado del coche.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2013)

Si buscás con el buscador naranja :

CDI

Encendido electronico (sin acento )

Encendido transistorizado

Encendido Automotor

Encendido moto

Hay un PDF del circuito de un encendido transistorizado que contempla todas las opciones de captores.

Quizás te sirva como un comienzo

Saludos !


----------



## JTorx (Ene 27, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si buscás con el buscador naranja :
> 
> CDI
> 
> ...



También puede ser una opción el fabricar un encendido equivalente.
Gracias por la observación. Tomo nota y le doy una vuelta al foro a ver que encuentro.


----------



## miguelus (Ene 28, 2013)

Buenos días JTorx

Hay otra solución que puede ser muy interesante.

En la carretera de Toledo hay unos desgüaces muy famosos, tienen prácticamente de todo.
Si vives en Madrid lo conocerás.
Ese módulo lo puedes conseguir por unos pocos €, quizás 6€ o quizás gratis.
Hace tiempo en mi Ford Focus se me averió la "Centralita", el Servicio Oficial me pesupuésto 350€ más mano de obra, les dije que "A robar a Sierra Morena".
En ese desgüace no me cobraron nada, me dijeron, de los Coches que hay en la explanada, puedes desmontar lo que quieras.
Me llevé dos "Centralitas" ambas funcionan de maravilla, precio total, el resultante de ir hasta el desguace, un par de horas entre ir y regresar, y unas cervezas con el amigo que me llevó.

Sal U2


----------



## JTorx (Ene 28, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días JTorx
> 
> Hay otra solución que puede ser muy interesante.
> 
> ...



Si que conozco esos desguaces.
Esa opción es otra, está claro, pero la idea que tenía es ser autosuficiente en ese sentido, es decir, contar con un diseño hecho por mí para cuando no queden recambios. El Panda es un coche que ya no se ve mucho por aquí y viendo que este módulo falla cada dos por tres, hay que tener recursos y más si se trata de temas electrónicos.


----------

